

Ask HN: Black bar? - j2d2

It's kinda weird. Is it a bug ?
======
abstractbill
I think it's an online version of the black arm band that's often worn to
acknowledge the passing of a great figure in a community.

~~~
pg
Yes. It's just for today.

~~~
noonespecial
You should make it a tiny clickable link to Sergei's blog post. When I saw it
up there, my first thought was to mouse at it and see what was up.

------
mahmud
It's for mourning Dr. Motwani's passing.

~~~
huhtenberg
No offense, but I really wonder how many people have actually knew who Dr.
Motwani was before two days ago.

~~~
jganetsk
I used the Hopcraft-Motwani-Ullman textbook on automata theory and it was
awesome. That's how I knew him, and it's enough for me.

~~~
ryuio
I did a course on randomized algorithms which referenced the book on the topic
he wrote. The man was almost a genius, The book is as ground breaking as the
knuth series.

------
cmos
My hunch is that it's like the black armband worn on professional sports teams
when they suffer a loss of a loved one. (I'm sure this extends beyond sports,
but that's the only place I've seen it)

------
nuclear_eclipse
I assume it got added at the same time the HN footer was added to the bottom
of comment pages....

~~~
nixme
Actually, I think the black bar got added earlier this morning and the footer
was just added (last half-hour or so...?), so perhaps the black bar is for a
different reason.

------
pmikal
From a design point of view, I think it makes the page easier to read....

